# Sustitucion de integrados BA15218 y C4570C



## alpefe (Jun 18, 2013)

hola, quiero sustituir los integrados de mi lector CD, BA15218 y C4570C, y de momento he pedido el OP275 para sustituir el C4570C, creo que es correcto y es algo mejor, para el BA15218 podria valer OPA627?, tambien he estado mirando relojes con bajo Jitter de la marca TXCO, pero veo que valen una pasta por que todos llevan anexado una fuente de alimentacion, creis que se notaria el cambio?, lo digo por que lleva dos cuarzos de 16,394Mhz, el lector de CD es un Denon DCD-S10, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2013)

Te lo voy a poner claro para que se entienda:
Lo que vos intentás hacer se llama "op-amp rolling" y consisten en ponerse a cambiar amplificadores operacionales en los circuitos electrónicos (que los ingenieros del fabricante calcularon, simularon, armaron, ensayaron y validaron) para "mejorar el sonido".

Si vos pensás que haciendo esto podés detectar cambios acústicos y mejoras en el sonido usando solo tus oídos y sin hacer mediciones, desde ya te aviso que estás preguntando en el foro equivocado. En este foro seguimos el método científico para hacer las cosas, por ende, descartamos cualquier procedimiento audiófilo absurdo y sin sentido (como el op-amp rolling) donde se pretende seleccionar amplificadores operacionales usando los oídos y escuchando música.

Si los cambios querés hacerlo por motivos diferentes de los que he mencionado arriba, entonces te pido disculpas y te solicito que nos proporciones mas datos para poder ayudarte.


----------



## alpefe (Jun 18, 2013)

me parece muy bien que me pongas claras tus opiniones, pero que al final es eso tus opiniones, todo el mundo sabe que los productos comerciales lo que prima es realizar el producto al mas bajo costo posible y hablamos de integrados que valen 1 eu. y sustituirlos por otros que valen 2eu., y en este caso Denon utiliza el BA15218 en S10 (que ya es bastante caro) y por ejemplo en el S1 (mas alto de gama) utiliza el SSM2138 que es el equivalente del OP275, eso si abonando mas de 1000eu. de diferencia , por lo que no voy a discutir opiniones que las hay para todos los gustos, en cuanto a metodos absurdos, no se a que metodos te refieres , si intentar mejorar la calidad del sonido, es absurdo, pues si es absurdo, por la misma razon, no pongas mejores cibiertas a tu coche que las que trae de origen, es absurdo vienen de origen y por eso son lo mejor, vale me has convencido, todo son patrañas para vender, los filtros de red, mejores cables, etc.., gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 18, 2013)

Lo que creo no entendistes es que es absurdo intentar mejorar el sonido simplemente con tu oido (que de por si es bien personal)  que tus resultados no pueden ser mejores que los obtenidos por un grupo de profesionales que dedicaron tiempo, diseño, pruebas etc etc etc, simplemente que si tu crees que se escuchara mejor sera TU PERCEPCION auditiva mas no un cambio real en el mismo, por eso si estas pretendiendo hacerlo para obtener mejor PERCEPCIOn auditiva TUYA, estas en el lugar equivocado, ahora si quieres hacer realmente un cambio para mejorar el sonido (que no es una percepcion personal sino general) ahi si estas en el lugar adecuado y por ende debes empezar con el marco teorico del mismo, analizando el circuito, encontrando posibles problemas, encontrando soluciones, implementandolas, probando, reprobando ect etc.... esa es la diferencia simplemente eso, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2013)

alpefe dijo:


> me parece muy bien que me pongas claras tus opiniones, pero que al final es eso tus opiniones


No, lo mio no son las "opiniones", lo mío es la realidad y la ciencia, y a menos que des alguna prueba cuantificable de por que unos AO son mejores que otros en el contexto del equipo que estás planteando, las que SI serán "opiniones" son tus ideas sobre "como mejorar el sonido".



alpefe dijo:


> todo el mundo sabe que los productos comerciales lo que prima es realizar el producto al mas bajo costo posible y hablamos de integrados que valen 1 eu. y sustituirlos por otros que valen 2eu., y en este caso Denon utiliza el BA15218 en S10 (que ya es bastante caro) y por ejemplo en el S1 (mas alto de gama) utiliza el SSM2138 que es el equivalente del OP275, eso si abonando mas de 1000eu. de diferencia , por lo que no voy a discutir opiniones que las hay para todos los gustos, en cuanto a metodos absurdos, no se a que metodos te refieres , si intentar mejorar la calidad del sonido, es absurdo, pues si es absurdo, por la misma razon, no pongas mejores cibiertas a tu coche que las que trae de origen, es absurdo vienen de origen y por eso son lo mejor, vale me has convencido, todo son patrañas para vender, los filtros de red, mejores cables, etc.., gracias por tu tiempo.


Ves lo que digo? El único sostén a tu opiniones está basado en el _*precio *_del equipo "tope de línea" reido y en la suposición audiófila de que los AO de bajo precio son inferiores a los de alto precio... pero SIN DECIR en que y por qué son inferiores.

En resumen, solo sanata audiófila que debería estar contenida en *este hilo* o *en este otro*...

Suerte con tus reemplazos


----------

